# Description Des Podcasts Sur Ipod Touch 2



## smartvibe (10 Octobre 2008)

Salut à Tous

Je viens de recevoir mon ipod Touch 2 et je dois dire que c'est une petite merveille (mais ça ici tt le monde le sait... )


J'ai juste un mini souci , 

J'ai plusieurs Podcast oû les Playlists de Morceaux sont inscrites dans la rubrique : Pomme-i / Video / Description

Ce qui fait apparaitre la playlist dans la colone "description" en cliquant sur le i dans iTunes

Le truc c'est que c'est impossible de copier coller cette fiche info (sinon je l'aurai copier coller dans Paroles et hop je l'aurai eu sur l'ipod Touch)


J'ai un ipod 4ieme génération... en appuyant sur le bouton central , j'arrive a obtenir les informations contenues dans cet onglet

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment on fait pour les faire apparaitre sous ipod Touch ??


Merci Bcp


----------



## nicolasf (10 Octobre 2008)

Il me semble que si tu tapes sur la pochette, quand tu as la barre d'avancement qui s'affiche, tu as la description qui s'affiche aussi par-dessus la pochette...


----------

